# Beware thieves



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A couple pull on to our site yesterday afternoon parked the van out side of reception and went in to enquire about staying the night.

While inside a car that had followed them in, pulled in behind them a person got out climb into the van and had there documents and money away. They just drove off with nobody seeing anything only the car coming and going.

Lock your motor at all times it is not always safe even on a site.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That sounds so easy Andy, I would expect them to try it again very soon.

Ray.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A lot of people are aware when on the road but relax when they arrive at a site and let their guard down.

So easy.

Andy


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Where is the campsite? UK, Europe ....


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

must admit we have not been abroad in ours yet but we never leave the van unattended i always stay in the van while she pays for the site and books us in and at the service stations its the same she always gets out with the kids but i stay in the van we have done this since we had the caravan


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I always lock the van, petrol stations, newsagents etc etc etc. If I am not in the drivers cab it is locked period... Having said that I am fulltime so am a lot more cautious than I used to be with it being my house and all.

Karl


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Its a well known fact that when on holiday people let their guard down whether its in a MH or a hotel. This is why theives are rife in all such places and even the most cautious people want to relax on their holidays. I think you should have a safe in your MH and if you cant have it concealed you can get a £30 safe that goes under a cab seat with a cable secured to the seat base. I watched a tv show about this subject and i cant remember the statistics but us all being robbed on holiday especially in a foreign country is highly likely. Sorry to scare anyone but we all ned to be on our guard,BON VOYAGE>


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I stayed in the carpark at Cap St Vincent yesterday and some poor sod got broken into while waliking round the fortress.

I spent the night in the carpark, no problems, now moved on to Albufeira.


----------

